
Próspera – Special Economic Zone in Honduras - braunshedd
https://prospera.hn
======
braunshedd
Próspera Honduras just launched. It's a ZEDE (aka SEZ), the legacy from Paul
Romer's time in Honduras. It has a huge amount of regulatory autonomy which
they are tackling in an interesting way. They have reciprocity with all OECD
countries, enforced via liability.

See also: [https://info.prospera.hn/resource-
center](https://info.prospera.hn/resource-center)

